# Westport



## PM14 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I've been looking through forums etc over the last couple of days trying to get some insight on Wesport. 

While the local tourism websites make the place sound wonderful I was hoping for some perspective from expats who are currently or have lived there in the past. 

Your help is appreciated.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Kiwijock (Mar 4, 2015)

*West Coast*

Hi

The South Island's West Coast is my favourite place in New Zealand
Alas not the place to find good jobs

Most North Islanders haven't even been there and are often quite critical
because they feel it's the back of beyond with bad weather.

If you enjoy a quiet life and mixing with really interesting people you'll love it

A recommended must stay place is The Old Slaughterhouse | FAQ

Good luck


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

west coast is a beautiful place but be aware it does rain a lot, more so than most parts of the UK and also in the summer the beaches can be infested with sand flies, which bite the hell out of you.


----------

